# Who laughed when Danny Ainge was booed?



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

That was the funniest thing I have seen all year.
By the way, Talk Radio is crusifying this deal . Not because of who they traded away (though Ricky refuses to play defense has been brought up a million times. That and the words ball hog and not a team player) but who they got in the deal.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*36-3*

36-3


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: 36-3*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> 36-3


What does that have to do with Danny Ainge being booed.
Congratulations Danny it only took the mean Boston crowd 25 games

My comments in this thread never mentioned Paul Pierce. 

You are that petty that you feel the need to drag Pierce into a thread having nothing to do with him.
That is really really sad (in a pathetic way)

I could have some numbers for you too but I am above that.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*To answer your question....*

Danny Ainge laughed. Kevin McHale laughed. I even laughed.

39-3.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: To answer your question....*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Danny Ainge laughed. Kevin McHale laughed. I even laughed.
> 
> 39-3.


Every time you post you prove my point about your agenda here.
Pierce now. Pierce here and Pierce all the time.


Danny better get used to the boo's because more are coming and your numbers after everyone of your posts don't mean anything.
He might have laughed publicly but he didn't laugh behind closed doors.

:laugh:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Hay Truth, What's up with the 39-3?


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

laughingstock was rambling on about how every intelligent NBA fan knew Antoine Walker was a better player than Paul Pierce. VincentVega than decided to create a poll in the NBA forum, seeing as it's visited by many an educated basketball fan. 39-3 are the results thus far, with Pierce in the lead, and none of the 3 have chosen to give any reasoning behind their choice (go figure).


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Actually, I proposed it first, but Vega gets credit for the post*

http://www.basketballboards.net/for...67559&forumid=2


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> laughingstock was rambling on about how every intelligent NBA fan knew Antoine Walker was a better player than Paul Pierce. VincentVega than decided to create a poll in the NBA forum, seeing as it's visited by many an educated basketball fan. 39-3 are the results thus far, with Pierce in the lead, and none of the 3 have chosen to give any reasoning behind their choice (go figure).


Show me the post where I said that? You can't because that was never said.


:laugh: 

Keep reaching though because your obsessed with Pierce and someone needs to know about it so he can be safe from you.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Actually, this is what laughingstock said*

"The Boston media has said many times that Walker is a better overall player then Pierce. (Pierce is the obvious better scorer but there is more to winning then hogging the ball and taking all the shots like Pierce does)
Which is why Pierce wanted Antoine gone. He thought he could win the Celtics a Championship on his own. (So much for that theory when you are 12 and 12 in the pathetic East)

I won't get into a pissing match with you about the Mavericks because you clearly have issue's with giving Antoine any credit.
(Something his coaches and the owner have already done so far this year and on National Television for one of them)

What does Walker have to do with Pierce you ask? well the answer is as simple as your mind. You hate Antoine because you are in love with Paul Pierce. That is why you continue to follow me around. You do this to anyone who sticks up for Antoine and call's Pierce out when he ruin's this teams chance of winning. Like he has done so many times this year."


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*CAN I HAVE EVERYONE'S ATTENTION PLEASE. This is the fourth thread that is denegrating into a "Pierce fanatic vs. People who call others Pierce fanatics" thread. I have said this many times. If you have complaints or comments to make about a poster PM them or PM me. If you have comments about a post that relate to the post and not the member who posted, then those go here.  LEARN THE DIFFERENCE. ---agoo *


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I was laughing my *** off. That was funny, ah Danny a full house boos you. It was one of the greates moments this year.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> I was laughing my *** off. That was funny, ah Danny a full house boos you. It was one of the greates moments this year.


It wasn't sold out.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> It wasn't sold out.


Sold out -100 seats.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Actually, this is what laughingstock said*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> "The Boston media has said many times that Walker is a better overall player then Pierce. (Pierce is the obvious better scorer but there is more to winning then hogging the ball and taking all the shots like Pierce does)
> Which is why Pierce wanted Antoine gone. He thought he could win the Celtics a Championship on his own. (So much for that theory when you are 12 and 12 in the pathetic East)
> 
> ...


So he is a laughingstock because he thinks Walker is a better
player than Pierce? They are both great players. I think Walkers

44.8% FG 18.2 ppg 10 rpg 4.7 apg compares well with Pierces:
42.3% FG 23.9 ppg 7.6 rpg 5.7 apg

They are both great players. Why does this always have to be
an argument?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> Sold out -100 seats.


Haha Close enough


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Actually, this is what laughingstock said*



> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> So he is a laughingstock because he thinks Walker is a better
> ...


Exactly. Oh and they are calling him "laughingstock" because his name is last laugh


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Actually, this is what laughingstock said*



> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> So he is a laughingstock because he thinks Walker is a better
> ...


These adults are calling me names because I don't agree that Pierce is the best.
Because I post true comments about him being selfish and only caring about himself plus other true things about his game things they can't handle so they started a whole Walker vs Pierce thread in the regular thread to prove that they are right (or at least prove that they think they are right because we all know that when the masses think something it has to be true. lol)

They took it personal because I told them that several member of the Boston media on late night TV said Walker was a better overall player then Pierce.

Anyway the name calling and following me around just proves that these people are not exactly all there. Who follow's someone around and act like they did because they don't agree with me.
Says a lot about their character.


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

can we cut this pointless argument and actually have some threads which talk about something else?

Please?

For me?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballin</b>!
> can we cut this pointless argument and actually have some threads which talk about something else?
> 
> Please?
> ...


I'm still laughing about the booing.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballin</b>!
> can we cut this pointless argument and actually have some threads which talk about something else?
> 
> Please?
> ...


Bballen. I started this thread to discuss the booing and it got side tracked by 3 people with an agenda.

I'll be glad to delete this thread and start the same thread again.

I enjoyed the booing and it should be discussed.


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

Yay! 

energetic discussions are a lot more enjoyable to read and participate in.

Ainge played for the C's so he should be used to the crowd. Its always good to give the establishment a bit of a shake, and if they can't take it, then they don't deserve to be there. I don't think it would really bother him. If it becomes a weekly tradition, and the C's are consistently being blown out, then it might/should


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

punk fans


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

Say what you please but I like the direction of the team. Ainge said he was gonna make a running team and so he did...About the booing, Boston is one of the most messed up places around, when your bad you get booed when your good you get cheered. Regardless of who is on your team or what roster moves you make. 

Win=Cheer
Lose=Boo's


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> punk fans


LOL. Thanks for that opinion Tom

Don't worry we feel the same way about the New York, Oops I mean New Jersey fans after that sign that said
"Can sombody please stab Paul Pierce"
As much as I think he is a selfish twit that was over the top.

Whiteboy, This town boo's everyone for no reason. Of course except those who deserve the booing somehow they get praised.
Danny actually deserved to be booed and I never thought it would happen.
It was great and made my night.


----------



## bballin (Jun 3, 2003)

I like the direction of the team as well, and hope it all works out. I've decided to be an optimistic fan, and assume that the high scoring wins are going to continue after an understandable adjustment period. If Davis can score and defend consistently with team play, it will really help us and PP in the playoffs. Kinda like having a bit of AW back, but with a stronger C Spot.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

> It was great and made my night.


That just goes to show your love for your organization. Why do you think I havent posted in this forum much anymore maybe due to the overall horrible attitude my alot of the people here. I understand you dont agree with the AW trade but damn I told to get over it and I did will everyone else do the same!!!:upset:


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Actually, this is what laughingstock said*



> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> These adults are calling me names because I don't agree that Pierce is the best.
> ...








Pierce deff jus doesn'T care about himself, I don't think you understand he is the leader everyone thought he could be yet cuz 'Toine always held that role, get off Pierce's nut sack already and no I am not a Pierce fan as you are going to fire back @ me with, I am a die-hard C's fan who is sick and tired of you talking **** about Pierce.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y</b>!
> 
> 
> Win=Cheer
> Lose=Boo's








Exactly, I can't take it anymore, real fans are not like that they cheer the team night in and night out. I have never booed the C's.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Actually, this is what laughingstock said*



> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh please. I know how this town works. The anointed star can never have a word of truth spken about him or the fanatics come out of the woodwork.

My opinion about Paul has nothing to do with Antoine or the trade. I have always thought Pierce was a me first player.

If you don't like hearing the truth about him not being perfect then I am sorry about that but I will not stop posting my opinion because a bunch of babies can't handle said opinion.


Where did I mention Paul in that post except to talk about the sign held up in NJ? I didn't mention him at all.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Actually, this is what laughingstock said*



> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laughingstock's crush on Toine borders on psychotic. She fabricated a new screen name because everyone came around to the fact that ThereisnoIinteam couldn't give two sh*ts about anything or anybody other than Toine, so I would imagine a new member is on the way pretty soon.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Actually, this is what laughingstock said*



> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh please. I know how this town works. The anointed star can never have a word of truth spken about him or the fanatics come out of the woodwork.
> ...


#1 I dont live in Boston so I dont know how the town works #2 Pierce is a franchise player, not a me first player #3 I am not a baby, your "truth" about him not being perfect is an opinion, and my opinion is an opinion, therefore we have differing opinions, that doesn'T make wuT you are saying about him as a player the truth.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

If you state your opinion a couple times cool, but damn in every thread ever made? Come'on!



> Exactly, I can't take it anymore, real fans are not like that they cheer the team night in and night out. I have never booed the C's.


 I have never booed the C's either and am willing to take the good with the bad and even though I dont agree with everything they do I will state my opinion but still be a C through and through( and not dis my team every chance I get)


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Actually, this is what laughingstock said*



> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Laughingstock's crush on Toine borders on psychotic. She fabricated a new screen name because everyone came around to the fact that ThereisnoIinteam couldn't give two sh*ts about anything or anybody other than Toine, so I would imagine a new member is on the way pretty soon.








I figured that this person was one of those that likes to f up our board b/c at least the other reguLarsm i.e. aqua and John can also have differing opinions, but they can present them in such a way that we can have a normal convo and post back ands forth while this one has to post all this BS.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y</b>!
> If you state your opinion a couple times cool, but damn in every thread ever made? Come'on!








Are you talking about me or lastlaugh?


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Actually, this is what laughingstock said*



> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She doesn't like to f up the board, she just likes to pound into everybody's heads her opinion on Toine. She blames Ainge and Pierce for him gone, so they're her scapegoats now. It's a little uneasy when you think about it.......

And I agree. BJ and Aqua have had extremely negative things to say about Pierce and Ainge, but they never let their blind emotions get in the way of intelligent thinking/posting.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> punk fans



, but would you be happy if some idiot came and traded away Jefferson, Martin, Kittles, Collins, and all your players but a guy who was a alcoholic, Kidd, Slay, and Brian Scalabrine and got Raef (injured), Jiri (good prospect), and Ricky Davis (scorer but a headcase).

Would you be happy.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Actually, this is what laughingstock said*



> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> She doesn't like to f up the board, she just likes to pound into everybody's heads her opinion on Toine. She blames Ainge and Pierce for him gone, so they're her scapegoats now. It's a little uneasy when you think about it.......
> ...


You are truly pathetic. I am not thereisnoIinteam but if you want to think that go ahead. She is to busy at work to post here doing a job you would kill for (think of all the time you could stalk Paul Pierce)
and the last time I checked.
I STARTED THIS THREAD, if you don't like what is said go post somewhere else.

Feel free to check the IP numbers for proof .


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

> Are you talking about me or lastlaugh?


Not you RR!



> but would you be happy if some idiot came and traded away Jefferson, Martin, Kittles, Collins, and all your players but a guy who was a alcoholic, Kidd, Slay, and Brian Scalabrine and got Raef (injured), Jiri (good prospect), and Ricky Davis (scorer but a headcase).


Dont take this personal but there is no comparison there?
Kittles,Jefferson,Collins,Martin are MUCH MUCH better than Williams,Brown,Battie, OK Walker is better than the others but Kenyon is almost there.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Actually, this is what laughingstock said*



> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> You are truly pathetic. I am not thereisnoIinteam but if you want to think that go ahead. She is to busy at work to post here doing a job you would kill for (think of all the time you could stalk Paul Pierce)
> ...


Seriously, do you honestly think anybody's buying this? Whatever.....


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Lets try something here. Before sending your post to the forum for public viewing, ask yourself, "Does this relate to the topic of the thread and not other members on this board?" If the answer is "No, this does not relate to the topic of the thread, it relates only to other members of this board," then stop where you are, delete it and do not post it. OK? THAT IS WHY THREADS GET CLOSED. ---agoo


----------

